# Nick Alexander MINI's Grand Opening - Largest MINI Showroom in the United States!



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Bimmerfest!

Just wanted to let you know about an event we are having here at Nick Alexander MINI!

Please feel free to post it around on other MINI boards!

We have just opened a Brand new dealership exclusively for MINI and we would love Bimmerfest and all enthusiasts to be a part of our Grand Opening April 10th, 2010.

I have attached a few pictures to show you the new building. They do NOT do the building justice, it is the largest MINI dealership in the US and is top notch in all respects. Nick Alexander Imports really believes in the MINI/Mini Brand and this is proof of our dedication to it. We do have an "Classic Mini" in the showroom, because we are very proud of the Mini heritage.

This is going to be a really great event. Here is what we have planned so far.

· Breakfast burritos starting at 10am for the Bimmerfest Members

· Grand Opening starts at 11am

· 98.7 will be playing music

· Lunch provided by the Koji Truck!!! Check out http://kogibbq.com/ for details.

· Massage therapist in the MINI Lounge

· MINI remote control car races!

· MINI Car show with prizes in multiple categories i.e Best in Show, Most Tricked Out, Best Cooper, S, JCW, Conv., Best Classic MINI, Most Tricked Out Classic, etc&#8230;&#8230;

· Pictures with our Bulldog to be given out in a MINI Frame

· Nick Alexander MINI raffle give away

· 10% off all accessory purchases on the grand opening day

· And more&#8230;&#8230;..

April 10th, 2010!

We would love to see as many Bimmerfest members as possible! We would love to have a strong MINI presence, so please let me know what I can do to make sure that happens!


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Get the In-N-Out burger truck there and I'll fly out for that one and buy a car for sure.


----------

